# WoW Rückkehrer



## fistic (18. Dezember 2012)

Habt jemand Lust mir eine Rolle der Wiederaufstehung zu schicken?

PN an mich für die mailadresse

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Plusader (21. Dezember 2012)

PN für dich zwecks Rolle der Auferstehung.


----------

